# porter cable 7310 router



## thbarstow (Dec 16, 2010)

I picked up a porter cable 7310 router as a "black friday" special for $57.00, since one can never have enough routers. Does anyone have experience with using this router for door hinges, etc.

Thanks in advance
Tim


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice little machine. I think you will find it very useful. Pat Warner makes a couple nice bases for it that really add to it's utility.
Pretty good price too.


----------



## thbarstow (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you, that is good information. How would I get in touch with him regarding the bases?


----------



## rucraz2 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow thats a great price! where did you find it?


----------



## thbarstow (Dec 16, 2010)

Sale at the Rockler store in Buffalo New York


----------



## thbarstow (Dec 16, 2010)

Warren,
Thanks for the lead. I followed up on the internet and found his site and will order the bases. Thanks again for your suggestion.
Tim


----------

